# Tool hook up question



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

I am going out today to pick up the infamous HF DC today. I probably won't get it set up yet but I am starting to plan out how to lay things out. Obviously the best way to go is to have a blast gate for each station. My question has to do with my old Delta TS/jointer. I understand that these are 2 separate tools and should have their own gates but how much would I lose by connecting both to one gate?

I still haven't figured out how I am going to connect them as they don't have modern DC connections. I am thinking I am going to have to build some kind of box around the discharge ports of these tools but I'm not sure how tight a seal I can get around them.

Anyone else have experience connecting a DC to 'non-standard' tools?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Model #s might help here... It sounds like you are talking about one of those 1950s vintage Delta Homecraft deals where say the table saw, and jointer both share a stand and a motor right? The jointer most likely already has a dust chute under it, just need to cap it and provide a port. The saw dust collection will vary greatly depending on the design of the saw. But can be done. It is best to collect dust from above as well as below the table on a saw...

A STRONG word of caution. Please either upgrade the filter to a cannister, or at the very least a 1 micron bag, and put a separator in there somehow either a neutral vane or a Thien, or if you can't do that, place the dust collector outside away from your breathing air. The 5 micron filtration rating on the OEM filter lets the most dangerous stuff easily pass through, and just spews it out worse than if there was nothing there...


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

dbhost said:


> Model #s might help here... It sounds like you are talking about one of those 1950s vintage Delta Homecraft deals where say the table saw, and jointer both share a stand and a motor right? The jointer most likely already has a dust chute under it, just need to cap it and provide a port. The saw dust collection will vary greatly depending on the design of the saw. But can be done. It is best to collect dust from above as well as below the table on a saw...
> 
> A STRONG word of caution. Please either upgrade the filter to a cannister, or at the very least a 1 micron bag, and put a separator in there somehow either a neutral vane or a Thien, or if you can't do that, place the dust collector outside away from your breathing air. The 5 micron filtration rating on the OEM filter lets the most dangerous stuff easily pass through, and just spews it out worse than if there was nothing there...


My tools can be seen here. The third picture shows the discharge side and the saw side I may be able to adapt fairly easy, the Jointer side looks like it will be more of a PITA as it is more of an open chute.

Eventually I will do the upgrade to a canister filter but for now this is a step in the right direction. My other thought would be to run the DC outside but that won't happen yet.


----------

